
What neuroscience can learn from computer science - shahryc
http://phys.org/news/2015-08-neuroscience-science.html
======
shahryc
seems like there's a lot we are just discovery, and there's more room to learn
from what we don't know

reminds me this: " Google's chief engineer, Ray Kurzweil, recently told MIT
Technology Review that he envisions a cybernetic friend* based on deep
learning that listens in on your phone conversation, reads your emails and
tracks your every move so that it can tell you things you want to know even
before you ask."

site:
[http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/pelletier201412281](http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/pelletier201412281)

*I'd like an Einstein like cybernetic friend

